# Pharoah RTA



## Schnappie (20/3/17)

I am really liking the single coil deck on this ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (20/3/17)

I cannot see any problems with this except that it might look weird if you use another 510 driptip on top and kind of noisy on the draw.
Will defo review it when i get my hands on one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (20/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I cannot see any problems with this except that it might look weird if you use another 510 driptip on top and kind of noisy on the draw.
> Will defo review it when i get my hands on one.


Cant wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

The single coil does make this pretty interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (28/3/17)

I enjoy my pharaoh RD"T"A enough to be very interested in this when it comes over.


----------



## KZOR (28/3/17)

@RayDeny 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## RayDeny (28/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @RayDeny
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


Oh, that's on my shopping list for when I'm back in county.


----------



## Slav (2/4/17)

Great tank. Airflow options is awesome. Very smooth draw. Flavour is close to the best on a SS staple staggered at 0.25 ohm.

Now just to find more build decks for it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sterling Vape (5/4/17)

I am running a parallel claptons in mine, simple UD claptons. Find that the flavour is better with these compared to the 20Ga flatwire I had in it before. Seems like the "Exotic" type coils suits this deck a bit better. Will be trying fused kidney Puncher Ni80 in it soon!


----------



## zadiac (5/4/17)

Trigger pulled

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (9/4/17)

Sterling Vape said:


> I am running a parallel claptons in mine, simple UD claptons. Find that the flavour is better with these compared to the 20Ga flatwire I had in it before. Seems like the "Exotic" type coils suits this deck a bit better. *Will be trying fused kidney Puncher Ni80 in it soon!*



Running fused 26g KP Ni80 in mine right now. Flavor is superb!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

I like the idea of the extender to get 7ml juice capacity
Have any of you guys tried the extender?
Any impact on the flavour?

Also like the part in the video about using just the top airflow to get a stronger nic hit. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/4/17)

Silver said:


> I like the idea of the extender to get 7ml juice capacity
> Have any of you guys tried the extender?
> Any impact on the flavour?
> 
> Also like the part in the video about using just the top airflow to get a stronger nic hit. Hehe


I personally think the extension reduces flavour, plus the tank already looks huge! Still playing around with mine but not finding that amazing flavour yet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (10/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Running fused 26g KP Ni80 in mine right now. Flavor is superb!


yeah managed to put the same in on mine since Friday Night. Huge difference! lover the flavour it is producing.


----------



## zadiac (10/4/17)

Silver said:


> I like the idea of the extender to get 7ml juice capacity
> Have any of you guys tried the extender?
> Any impact on the flavour?
> 
> Also like the part in the video about using just the top airflow to get a stronger nic hit. Hehe





Schnappie said:


> I personally think the extension reduces flavour, plus the tank already looks huge! Still playing around with mine but not finding that amazing flavour yet.



I won't use the extension. Too much e juice. As it is right now is enough for one flavor and then go on the next one. Vaper's Fatigue sets in quickly with me if I vape too long on one flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/4/17)

Silver said:


> I like the idea of the extender to get 7ml juice capacity
> Have any of you guys tried the extender?
> Any impact on the flavour?
> 
> Also like the part in the video about using just the top airflow to get a stronger nic hit. Hehe




on mine, drop the watts a bit, shut off bottom airfow, Super Flavor and a great nic hit hey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (10/4/17)

The top airflow is what causes the muted flavour, I keep it closed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> on mine, drop the watts a bit, shut off bottom airfow, Super Flavor and a great nic hit hey...





Sterling Vape said:


> The top airflow is what causes the muted flavour, I keep it closed!



Agreed @Sterling Vape. I tried with just the top airflow and again with both open. Muted flavor. I only use it with bottom airflow and the flavor is really good. I'm very happy with this tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Agreed @Sterling Vape. I tried with just the top airflow and again with both open. Muted flavor. I only use it with bottom airflow and the flavor is really good. I'm very happy with this tank.



@zadiac , how does this compare to your TFV8 with the stock "monster" coils?


----------



## Slav (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> I like the idea of the extender to get 7ml juice capacity
> Have any of you guys tried the extender?
> Any impact on the flavour?
> 
> Also like the part in the video about using just the top airflow to get a stronger nic hit. Hehe


Used the 7ml extender today without any issues. Without any refilling. Flavour difference wasn't really noticable either. I also don't use the top airfl at all.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (2/5/17)

Silver said:


> @zadiac , how does this compare to your TFV8 with the stock "monster" coils?



It's quite better @Silver and after testing the Kylin for a while now I have no choice but to vote for the Pharaoh RTA. The Kylin is good, but the flavor on the Pharaoh is better for me. There might be some disagreement with my statement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (2/5/17)

I've cautiously moved on from using the bullet proof Troll to the Pharaoh and have been most impressed. This tank, although colossal ticks many of my preference boxes as I really like KISS vaping.

Besides an initial wicking learning curve, I've experienced no leaks, no dry hits and enjoy absolutely fantastic flavour as I've ever experienced before. 

Another big plus is the 7-7.5ml juice capacity (using the extender) and when paired with the Asmodus, I can get through a day using the pair without multiple juice refills or battery changes.

Current build is a 3.5mm Kanthal Clapton wicked with CB which comes out at 0.7 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

